# HGVC Elite Status



## glenc (Apr 28, 2013)

We are satisfied owners of a resale timeshare and stayed at our first resort and went to the owners update meeting.
Heavy sales pressure to sell back to Hilton and re-purchase so as to obtain Elite status.  
How beneficial is Elite Status?  Is it true that you cannot get Elite Status if you only buy resale?

thanks in advance


----------



## presley (Apr 28, 2013)

It is not worth it.  I have elite status, but that was not my goal.  What is has done for me is a different phone number to call and a different line at check in.  There is no difference in service or wait times - at least there hasn't been in my case.  I use it because I have it, but if I sell a contract and end up losing it, I won't miss it at all.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 28, 2013)

We have Elite Plus status.  The benefits advertised have not been available when we tried to use them.  We have had some terrific vacations via HGVC, however, the Elite benefits are not worth the extra cost.  I wish I had known about TUG and the resale market prior to spending so much extra money.  However, timesharing is fun and I would rather enjoy my points than cry over how much money I could have saved.  If the OP wants more HGVC points, resale would be the way to go, unless they want a spot at one of the new resorts at peak season and intend to use it frequently.


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 29, 2013)

Totally agree.  There was a way a few years back where you could buy resale from some of the affiliated resorts and still get Elite, but I've heard HGVC has plugged most of those opportunities.  I have my Elite status via resale and the only benefit I have found is getting HHonors Gold Elite status, and there are many other (cheaper) ways to get HHonors Gold via CCs w/o having to pay full boat to Hilton to get it.


----------



## Asl18940 (May 7, 2013)

Certain resorts are open to elite members earlier, and you can trade into the Grand Mayan system, which is excellent.  But on balance, no I'd definitely buy from a reputable reseller and forego the elite status.  It is never worth buying the package from hilton directly.


----------



## buzglyd (May 7, 2013)

Asl18940 said:


> Certain resorts are open to elite members earlier, and you can trade into the Grand Mayan system, which is excellent.  But on balance, no I'd definitely buy from a reputable reseller and forego the elite status.  It is never worth buying the package from hilton directly.



And you can trade into the Grand Mayan system easily through SFX.

I've got 13,200 points and I'm sure I'll enjoy my vacations just as much.

I'll just keep that "Oh, I'm so close" feeling.


----------



## Remy (May 7, 2013)

Just so we're not doing a monthly repeat here (though I do love the bi-weekly "should i rescind" thread), there's plenty of threads explaining how elite status is not worth the price paid retail for an HGVC unit. I'd respectfully submit that use of the "search" function is worthwhile prior to posting. Respectfully.


----------



## Talent312 (May 8, 2013)

Remy said:


> ... there's plenty of threads explaining how elite status is not worth the price paid retail for an HGVC unit. I'd respectfully submit that use of the "search" function is worthwhile prior to posting.



Where's the fun in that? This way us old-timers can lord it over
the newbies with our self-professed knowledge and experience.
.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 8, 2013)

I am base level Elite, and I bough resale before they changed the rules, over 10 years ago. 

I got it at a bargain price, and it is still NOT really worth it.  

The only real perk I use all the time is booking a 7 day stay during open season and not paying the $49 fee.  All other reservation fees are  discounted $10.   All other non-reservation fees are still the same, no discount on rescuing for example. 

Not worth it if you have to pay for it.


----------



## HatTrick (May 8, 2013)

Remy said:


> though I do love the bi-weekly "should i rescind" thread



As well as the frequent "what is your favorite island", "is Mexico safe", and "what TV should I buy" threads?  :rofl:


----------



## TheWizz (May 9, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am base level Elite, and I bough resale before they changed the rules, over 10 years ago.
> 
> I got it at a bargain price, and it is still NOT really worth it.
> 
> ...



But what about that solid gold plastic room key you get at check-in with "Elite" embossed on it?!?  Isn't that worth it??  Yea, I didn't think so either...    I too got in the back-door of Elite status before the rules changed.  I did get free breakfast in Vegas last year in the Elite / Owners lounge, so that was kind of nice.


----------



## buzglyd (May 9, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am base level Elite, and I bough resale before they changed the rules, over 10 years ago.
> 
> I got it at a bargain price, and it is still NOT really worth it.
> 
> ...



I like "base level Elite." 

It's kind of like Jumbo Shrimp.


----------



## PigsDad (May 9, 2013)

I think the best benefit is the 10% off Open Season reservations.  When I checked in at my last stay at Valdoro a few weeks ago, they upgraded me from a 1BR to a 2BR.  Not sure if that was due to Elite, but my daughter really appreciated it -- she got her own room!

The other perk of Elite I think will be nice is the ability to make reservations at Club Intrawest properties 12 months out, vs. 9 months.  That will hopefully make it easier to get into some of the high-demand locations (Vancouver, for example).

Kurt


----------



## danb (May 10, 2013)

*Elite Status*

The only advantage I can see right now. Is the ability to book 12 months out.


----------



## piyooshj (May 10, 2013)

danb said:


> The only advantage I can see right now. Is the ability to book 12 months out.



Just to be clear, you meant only CI properites and not all of the HGVC properties, correct?


----------



## NonnieB (May 10, 2013)

We are elite owners ( not intentionally, just because we wanted that number of points to begin with).  The elite benefits are mostly comical, and I have often wondered how they sell them with a straight face.  A special key, seriously?

That said, we have generally been able to get into where we want (Hawaii, Destin, Sanibel), even during some high season timeframes.  Is that becase we are elite and have a booking advantage?  I cant say as I have no other data to compare to.  Also, when we check in, we are generally given rooms in what I would consider to be "best" locations in the resort without requesting them.  This past week we were on Int'l drive in Orlando and had 7th floor units which had obviously recently been repainted and recarpeted.  A coincidence?  I'm don't know, again, havent had any experiences otherwise, but it does make me wonder.  If that's the case, the only tangible and important benefit would be the booking advantage.  Nothing else worth buying up unless you genuinely need/use all those points every year as we do.  We have five children with their own families  plus ourselves, so never an issue of having too many points.

I sure wish Hilton would add resorts in new cities rather than propogate in current locations like Vegas and Oahu.  I assume they are being opportunistic in purchasing failing properties from others, but I would love to see Destin/ Gulf Shores, Hilton Head, Maui and other beachfronts added, for example.  

My two cents anyway.  Good luck.


----------



## presley (May 10, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> Just to be clear, you meant only CI properites and not all of the HGVC properties, correct?



It is for all CI properties and then usually one HGVC property.  The HGVC will change every few months.  I think it is for the new Waikiki property right now.  Before that, it was Park Solei for several months.


----------



## danb (May 10, 2013)

*Elite status*

We became elite because we bought 2 properties but the purchase was made before elite existed. Our most recent stay was at the GW 3 weeks ago and we were given the17th floor facing the garage top. Although this was a nice view, we looked at the ocean, our first choice was the lagoon tower. Since we booked too late due to uncertainty with our closing date I couldn't nail down a firm date I had to take take the GW for a lot more points than I wanted to use. This was the first time we stayed in the GW and IMHO the lagoon is superior in many ways. The most annoying thing was the bird droppings on the lanai. They roost there nightly, our DIL was sitting on a chair and the birds were underneath it and did not move. This might be caused by guests feeding them. 
The elite check in desk is also a nice perk since the lines at check in on the weekends can be quite long. 
We were somewhat disappointed in the room, since the GW is now 5 yrs old it due for a upgrade in some units. Ours needed painting and and some of the furnishings are becoming faded. When wiping up the floor your towel would come up very dirty telling me the floor maintenance is lacking. 
Another disappointment is the recent devaluation of honors point conversion. If you are elite and know you won't be able to use all of your points, the recent devaluation just screw the elite members more than any other group. Hilton didnt think this out very well. Sounds like a pure greed situation. 
Just my opinion!


----------



## ccwu (May 14, 2013)

pianodinosaur said:


> We have Elite Plus status.  The benefits advertised have not been available when we tried to use them.  We have had some terrific vacations via HGVC, however, the Elite benefits are not worth the extra cost.  I wish I had known about TUG and the resale market prior to spending so much extra money.  However, timesharing is fun and I would rather enjoy my points than cry over how much money I could have saved.  If the OP wants more HGVC points, resale would be the way to go, unless they want a spot at one of the new resorts at peak season and intend to use it frequently.




I agreed.  There is no privilege for elite to make reservation.  The resort will automatically give you an upgrade if there is availability.  You can request specific unit and they will try harder to get it for you.  You can only reserve during club windown (9 months) for all other units even in your home resorts.  I am not an elite in Hilton Club.  I bought HC after knowing Tug and I bought resale.  Hilton Club does not require you to reserve 7 days in home week, only three days minimum for home reservation period.  It has to be your deeded unit type though. My son said the resort just use 'elite' terminology for psychological reason, nothing realistic.  I got it before I knew tug too.  

Recently I found something interesting.  I use hilton club points to reserve HHV and I can see all those one days, two days spotted around.  it almost seems more availabilities with Hilton club points.   I am wondering if I use HC points for HGVC resorts, what happened to the HC points.  Could some HGVC member use my points for Hilton Club?  I know that Hilton club rent the rooms out if owner did not reserve earlier.  Wonder if they share the rent with owner?  Would be good if they use the rental income to offset the MF for owners.  May be they did.


----------



## Asl18940 (May 16, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> And you can trade into the Grand Mayan system easily through SFX.
> 
> I've got 13,200 points and I'm sure I'll enjoy my vacations just as much.
> 
> I'll just keep that "Oh, I'm so close" feeling.



You're right, and what's more under certain circumstances you can trade into the Grand Bliss or Grand Luxxe at that same resort compound.  So that's even LESS reason to buy direct from HGVC to get elite.  Bottom line -- until the benefits change (including the new ones that are nearly worthless) elite was a significant mistake on my part.


----------

